# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Honing - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Suiker vervangen door honing* 

*Honing
*Honing, een complex geval
*Honing, hoger zoetgehalte dan suiker
*Rapadura
*Agavesiroop
*Rijstsiroop


*Honing*
Honing was duizenden jaren lang het enige zoetmakende product waarover de mens beschikte. Voor het ontstaan van de imker, de bijenkweker dus, vergaarde de mens honing in de bijennesten in de natuur. 

In de oudheid diende honing voor alles en nog wat. Het werd niet alleen gebruikt als zoetmiddel in drank en gebak, maar ook om bepaalde ziekten en wonden te verzorgen en zelfs als cosmetisch product. Je kreeg er een mooiere huid van.

Suiker was oorspronkelijk een dure specerij. 
Het werd uit suikerriet gewonnen op verre eilanden. Pas in de 19e eeuw werd het industrieel uit suikerbieten gehaald. 
Maar voor die tijd was honing het enige zoetmiddel. 

Er bestaan tegenwoordig heel veel soorten honing. 
Ze komen uit eigen land of elders en dragen vaak de naam van de bloemen waar de bijen hun honing halen: lavandel, acacia, kastanje, rozemarijn enz. Ze hebben allemaal hun eigen smaak. 
Sommige soorten honing hebben een AOP-label (Appellation d'origine protégée).

De zogenaamde bloemenhoning komt het meeste voor en is ook het best betaalbaar. Het is ook de honing met de meest neutrale smaak. 


*Honing, een complex geval*
Honing is een heel complex product. Het bestaat vooral uit koolhydraten (76 tot 80 %) en water (gemiddeld 20 %). Er zitten ook sporen van vetten en eiwitten in.

Honing bevat ook een aantal vitamines en minerale zouten (0,1 tot 0,5 %), maar afgaand op de hoeveelheid die we ervan eten (een eetlepel bevat 30 g honing, een koffielepel ongeveer 15 g) zal dit weinig of geen invloed hebben op de te dekken dagelijkse behoefte aan deze elementen. 

Behalve deze voedingsstoffen bevat honing ook enzymen, flavonoïden (antioxydanten) en een zekere dosis antibiotica.


*Honing, hoger zoetgehalte dan suiker*
Maar wat vooral interessant is aan honing is zijn zoetend vermogen.

Er zitten drie soorten koolhydraten in honing: 
*sacharose (die vormt de suiker), 
*glucose en 
*vooral fructose. 

Die fructose heeft bij een gelijke dosis een veel zoetere smaak dan suiker. Dat wordt het zoetend vermogen genoemd.

Bijen hebben een enzym dat de sacharose in de honing opsplitst in de twee bestanddelen: glucose en fructose. Dat enzym werkt nog verder als de honing is geoogst. Hoe ouder de honing is, hoe meer fructose hij bevat, en hoe zoeter hij smaakt.

Het zoetend vermogen van honing is gemiddeld 1,3 (dat van suiker is 1). Honing zoet dus beter, en dus hebt u er minder van nodig. 

Fructose heeft een lage glykemische index (dat wil zeggen dat het niet snel wordt opgenomen). Hoe meer fructose er in honing zit, hoe langer de koolhydraten erover doen om door het lichaam te worden opgenomen. Dat is een goeie zaak, want zo krijgen we minder snel een appelflauwte of een rammelende maag. 

In zo goed als alle recepten voor desserts, maar ook in ijs kunt u suiker zonder probleem vervangen door honing. Doe er dan wel minder in. 


*Rapadura*
Dat is de Braziliaanse naam van de integrale suiker die gewonnen wordt uit het sap van suikerriet. 
Het goedje is te herkennen aan de kleine beige tot grijze korreltjes.

Het suikerriet wordt geperst en het verkregen sap, waarin trouwens alle mineralen van het riet zitten, wordt dan alleen nog maar van zijn vocht ontdaan (door verdamping). 

Rapadure is niet hetzelfde als rietsuiker, vaak ook ten onrechte "complete" suiker genoemd. Tijdens het productieproces van rietsuiker wordt namelijk een groot deel van de melasse (de residuen van het geperste riet) verwijderd. En net daar zitten vaak de minerale zouten in. 

Rapadura is dus een volwaardige suiker omdat de melasse er niet aan onttrokken wordt! Bovendien wordt het biologisch geteeld. 

Het heeft hetzelfde zoetend vermogen als traditionele suiker en kan gerust gebruikt worden ter vervanging van suiker in recepten voor desserts, behalve voor opgeklopt eiwit. Door de wat donkere kleur oogt het niet meteen aantrekkelijk. 

Rapadura is in alle biowinkels te vinden, maar ook in dieetwinkels, in sommige grootwarenhuizen en op het internet.


*Agavesiroop*
Deze stroop wordt gewonnen uit een cactus die overal in Mexico groeit. Het binnenste van de agave bevat heel veel suiker en wordt geperst. Het sap wordt vervolgens gefilterd en dan verhit tot het de dikte van siroop heeft. Die stroop bestaat vooral uit fructose (ongeveer 80 %) en glucose. 

Door dat hoge fructosegehalte heeft agavesiroop een veel groter zoetend vermogen dan suiker en honing. Gebruik het dus met mate. De smaak is vrij neutraal.

Dankzij datzelfde fructosegehalte is de glykemische index van agavesiroop niet zo hoog, in tegenstelling tot suiker. En dat geeft niets dan voordelen, want dat betekent minder calorieën en ook geen risico op appelflauwten!

Agavesiroop is geen nieuw product. De Azteken noemden het "honingwater". 

De stroop is net als honing vloeibaar en heeft ook dezelfde kleur. En hij is ook perfect bruikbaar voor het bereiden van alle mogelijke desserts, ijs en sorbets. De stroop is zowat overal te vinden, ook in heel wat supermarkten. 


*Rijstsiroop*
Deze stroop is zeldzamer. U vindt hem wel in sommige biowinkels.

Bruine rijstsiroop wordt gemaakt van rijstkorrels en gerstgranen die men laat gisten. Rijstsiroop tout court wordt alleen van rijst gemaakt. 

Bruine rijstsiroop is interessanter, want hij bevat verschillende soorten koolhydraten die stukje bij beetje door het lichaam worden opgenomen.

Het zoetend vermogen van rijstsiroop is ongeveer hetzelfde als dat van agavesiroop. Gebruik het dus met mate, anders zullen uw desserts veel te zoet uitvallen.

Ahornsiroop, het paradepaardje van de Canadezen, bevat vooral sacharose (suiker). Deze stroop is dus niet zo interessant op het vlak van de voeding, ook al bevat hij meer water en dus minder calorieën. 


We kunnen best zonder de traditionele suiker, behalve dan om eiwit op te kloppen. 
Er is keuze zat: 
*honing, 
*rapadura, 
*agave- en 
*de rijststroop.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

